# need help with mats



## tgrsnpr (Oct 1, 2008)

My pom has a lot of mats on her neck but mostly her hind legs. I did cut some but I don't want to cut them all because then she wouldn't be like hairless in some spots  but i don't want that. So I was wondering if you guys know any great products that will help me get the mats out. 

Thanks.


----------



## comix (May 27, 2009)

how close are the mats to the skin?

if the mats are too close to the skin - it might be too late.


if they are not too close to the skin, and if you (and the dog) have time and patience, you might be able to work them out.

I suggest working through the mats in sections. Soak a section in detangler, then start picking at it from the outside going inwards.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

take her to a good groomer they will be able to get all the matts out easy as 

with a good bath and a blow out with a high velocity dryer and a good brush most matts will loosen and will be easer to remove


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

merrow said:


> take her to a good groomer they will be able to get all the matts out easy as
> 
> with a good bath and a blow out with a high velocity dryer and a good brush most matts will loosen and will be easer to remove


I second that. Before you make swiss cheese out of the coat, have a professional get her fixed up for you. Doublecoats can be saved easily with the right products and equipment and expertise. Find a good groomer, then get a comb and keep up with the undercoat and you shouldn't experience this again.


----------



## tgrsnpr (Oct 1, 2008)

Some are close but some are far. I used a greyhound comb to comb some out but some are just too sore for her so she starts cussing.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

As a future preventative you might want to look into a rolled leather collar. I find that flat collars cause mats around the neck.

I have used a product called D-mat that I find helps a lot but if the mats are too big or close to the skin it would be better to take her to a groomer. If she is sore it is probably past the do it yourself stage.


----------



## tgrsnpr (Oct 1, 2008)

I do use a rolled leather collar. She does still get them but not a lot like before when I used the flat collars. But also sometimes before I even start to brush her she fusses. It happened too when we were getting her stitches out when we spayed her. The vet was just reaching out to the stitches and she was already fussing.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I second Merrow and Graco's advice. Between your Pom not tolerating the grooming and the fact that you don't have a lot of experience, it would be best if you take her to a professional. After they fix her up, have them show you how and how often to brush her and then you can keep it from happening again.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I do not wear a collar at all on my maltese, Squeak while she is in the house. Helps to cut down on matting around the neck area. She is microchipped so I only wear a harness on her when she is out to potty or for a walk.


----------



## Angelwing (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, take her to a professional and see if they are able to get them out. Silk n' Finish by Nature's Specialties or quicker slicker are excellent for getting tangles and some mats out. But once the mat gets to a certain point it's too late. Nothing else you can do except shave/cut it out.

btw combs aren't meant for mat removal.


----------



## Sazbones (Oct 17, 2009)

I've heard rubbing the area with corn starch can be helpful if they are not too close to the skin.
Just a thought.
Gracie's Mom


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

tgrsnpr said:


> My pom has a lot of mats on her neck but mostly her hind legs. I did cut some but I don't want to cut them all because then she wouldn't be like hairless in some spots  but i don't want that. So I was wondering if you guys know any great products that will help me get the mats out.
> 
> Thanks.


I agree--get her to a groomer first, and then do regular upkeep to keep the mats at bay 
I like Cowboy Magic for matting (it does a GREAT job, but is very greasy), and show sheen before a comb out (it seems to repel dirt). 

http://www.cowboymagic.com/
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...ubref=AA&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0029483000000


----------

